# "Commando" Band Attachment



## M.J

I like "ringshooters" very much, especially the one I made the other day. I usually shoot looped tubes with these because it's the easiest way to set them up. I've shot flats with this style of slingshot but have never been happy with it. If you tie the bands on tight (looping through the ring and tying the band to itself, as you would a pouch tie) then they tend to bunch up on the rings and not stay in place. If you leave them a little loose they tangle and wad up.

I was messing around yesterday and tried something else out: I folded a short piece of paracord around the ring and tied the band to it. Later I put a small tie on the paracord to keep it in place while changing bands, but it's not necessary. Here's what it looks like:










I started calling this attachment "Commando" because the bands are free to swing around :blush: Like looped tubes, the rubber is not solidly attached to the frame, so as the shot goes through the bands follow very smoothly, like this:










This seems to make for very consistent shooting and cuts hand shock and hand slap down to zero. It's a very sweet setup to use!

I'll try to get a video of this deal later but I'm not sure the weather is going to hold up. I think this would work well on Dankung-style shooters as well.

Goin' Commando!


----------



## ghost0311/8541

That's how I have my star ship set up but I loop the pharacord on itself the put the band's on.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Great idea, MJ. I have to try this.


----------



## AZshooter

That`s a slick attachment, MJ...I`m thinking this might also work well with ROTATING BANDS on an upright post...Rather than attach the bands to a ROTATING BEARING you could just use a piece of cord like you have there on your RING SHOOTER setup...Phil


----------



## oldmiser

cool Idea~ I guessI could give that a try out..thank MJ for sharing~AKAOldmiser


----------



## M.J

AZshooter said:


> That`s a slick attachment, MJ...I`m thinking this might also work well with ROTATING BANDS on an upright post...Rather than attach the bands to a ROTATING BEARING you could just use a piece of cord like you have there on your RING SHOOTER setup...Phil


I like it!!


----------



## leon13

Cool thanks for showing
Cheers


----------



## Charles

Should work well, M.J. In addition to its obvious mechanical properties, I prefer the looks of this to just tying the band to itself. I have done this (as have others, I am sure) at the pouch, but never on a ring shooter.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## M.J

Here's a video of them in action:


----------



## Kerry Cornelius

Wow, very cool. Can't wait for the instructional video!!!!!


----------



## M.J

Kerry Cornelius said:


> Wow, very cool. Can't wait for the instructional video!!!!!


Glad you like it, man!
Instructional vids aren't really my thing, I just try to lay things out with pics and text


----------



## Dayhiker

:thumbsup: Excellent idea, MJ! I'm ready for this. Maybe I'll even break out my Jungle Hunter (haven't shot it in years).


----------



## Beanflip

Nice! I'll have to try that on my Alley Cat.


----------



## wkp

MJ, have you had any slippage of the rubber on the paracord? Is there a knot under the rubber or just straight paracord? I'm looking to try this. I really like the ring shooter, too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Flatband

Gotta love it Bud! Digging that snazzy name too!!!


----------



## flipgun

Simple, effective and efficient. Everything a good idea is supposed to be. Nice.


----------



## Something0riginal

nice! i took a big leftover peice of tapered tbg and rolled it around paracord and used that to attach a pouch. it works good too, though it doesnt see too much use.


----------



## M.J

wkp said:


> MJ, have you had any slippage of the rubber on the paracord? Is there a knot under the rubber or just straight paracord? I'm looking to try this. I really like the ring shooter, too. Thanks for sharing.


That's a good question that wasn't illustrated very well, thanks!
The paracord is melted into a bulb on each end. The bulb is basically solid plastic, so if you put the ties below them it holds really well.


----------



## wkp

Thank you for clearing that up.


----------



## BeMahoney

This is really looking good! - And changing bands is easy.

But to be honest, I personally wouldn´t trust the plywood

to compensate the shearing forces - Not to niggle around,

but if this goes wrong, eye protection will have to do a perfect

job..

Please remain unharmed!

kind regards,

Be


----------



## Tag

Nice clean look, that is a really nice setup.


----------



## devils son in law

I'm liking it, MJ!


----------



## carboncopy

That method looks great!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa

Cool, thx for sharing.

So when exchangig bands you don just switch the bandst att to the paracord miniloops? Wouldnt that be a faster exchangr...at least in the field it would make sense...but then i guess the o rings need some modding.


----------



## AZshooter

The BEAD formed on the LOOP should hold well...I was wondering if this BEAD might be dipped in CONTACT CEMENT or PLASTI DIP and allowed to cure...The rubber coating might give a more positive HOLD when you tie your knot...Phil


----------



## Wingshooter

Excellent idea I gave up on flats on a ring shooter maybe now I need to make me one. Thanks


----------



## Charles

M.J, why don't we move this down to the Tutorials section. That way it is not so likely to get lost. I am sure many would benefit from having this info readily available. What say you?

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## M.J

Charles said:


> M.J, why don't we move this down to the Tutorials section. That way it is not so likely to get lost. I am sure many would benefit from having this info readily available. What say you?
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Sure!


----------



## mopper

An original new attachment method. It costs a fair bit of active bandlength though, compared to, say, an OTT frame with slightly ramped fork tips where the bands stretch right from the front edge of the tips.

Maybe one could reuse bands for this which have already been torn once on a regular slingshot.


----------



## Charles

mopper said:


> An original new attachment method. It costs a fair bit of active bandlength though, compared to, say, an OTT frame with slightly ramped fork tips where the bands stretch right from the front edge of the tips.
> 
> Maybe one could reuse bands for this which have already been torn once on a regular slingshot.


For me, the beauty of this method is that the bands slide freely around the rings. It is designed specifically for ring shooters ... not designed for OTT fork tips.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Beanflip

I'm going commando!


----------



## M.J

Awesome!
Let me know how it works out!


----------



## Beanflip

M.J said:


> Awesome!
> Let me know how it works out!


 You got it! It might be a while with the weather right now. NAWWWW, I'll get a few rainy shoots fired.


----------



## Teach

MJ, anytime I've gone to try to melt paracord ends to stop them from fraying the outside braided tube melts well but the inside straight lines don't melt well. For jobs where the total strength of the paracord was not needed I simply removed the inner strings and used the outer braided tube all by itself.

Have you also noticed the inner strings don't melt as well as the outer braided tube/caseing?

Whoos, I fogot to ask.......are you using a constrictor knot at the paracord/flatband attachment point? Cotton string?


----------



## M.J

Teach said:


> MJ, anytime I've gone to try to melt paracord ends to stop them from fraying the outside braided tube melts well but the inside straight lines don't melt well. For jobs where the total strength of the paracord was not needed I simply removed the inner strings and used the outer braided tube all by itself.
> 
> Have you also noticed the inner strings don't melt as well as the outer braided tube/caseing?
> 
> Whoos, I fogot to ask.......are you using a constrictor knot at the paracord/flatband attachment point? Cotton string?


I've never had a problem melting paracord into a bulb. The outside does melt faster but with practice you'll get good results :thumbsup:
Yes, constrictor knot and good quality cotton string for the attachment.


----------



## Teach

I have found the cotton string that butchers use for binding meat into roasts to be extremely strong and I'd highly recommend it. By the roll it is cheapest but you can use it for so many things. I've even used it for wrapping handles like what is being done with paracord.


----------



## Underachiever

Beanflip said:


> Nice! I'll have to try that on my Alley Cat.


Me too. I take my hat off to M.J :bowdown:


----------



## wll

M.J said:


> I like "ringshooters" very much, especially the one I made the other day. I usually shoot looped tubes with these because it's the easiest way to set them up. I've shot flats with this style of slingshot but have never been happy with it. If you tie the bands on tight (looping through the ring and tying the band to itself, as you would a pouch tie) then they tend to bunch up on the rings and not stay in place. If you leave them a little loose they tangle and wad up.
> 
> I was messing around yesterday and tried something else out: I folded a short piece of paracord around the ring and tied the band to it. Later I put a small tie on the paracord to keep it in place while changing bands, but it's not necessary. Here's what it looks like:
> 
> I started calling this attachment "Commando" because the bands are free to swing around :blush: Like looped tubes, the rubber is not solidly attached to the frame, so as the shot goes through the bands follow very smoothly, like this:
> 
> This seems to make for very consistent shooting and cuts hand shock and hand slap down to zero. It's a very sweet setup to use!
> 
> I'll try to get a video of this deal later but I'm not sure the weather is going to hold up. I think this would work well on Dankung-style shooters as well.
> 
> Goin' Commando!


M.J.

What size ball are you making to hold the flats on ? Do you need a big ball and how smooth are the edges ?

If you have a pic, that would be great.

wll


----------



## M.J

5/16" or so, probably. I just light the cord on fire, let it burn for a second and blow it out. If you let it cool without touching it you get a smooth bulb.


----------



## Volp

I love this method!

I have to try, Thanks to share

Volp


----------

